# is timothy hay a okay nesting material?



## tmosler (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi I recently discovered that my pet mice may have been eating the toilet paper Iv been giving them to build a nest with, and am looking for a safer substitute to paper products. Furthermore I heard that maybe timothy hay could work does anyone know if this is a safe option(I know they cant digest it like guinea pigs so is it safe!)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,they love it.I mix hay and paper.I find they only eat toilet paper and that blue paper that comes on a large roll for kitchens and things which must be made of the same stuff as toilet paper.Normal paper shredded isn't eaten or the cardboard toilet roll tube or things like cereal boxes.


----------



## GeorgiaT (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, my zebra mice love it!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

My guys love hay! Sometimes they eat it but usually they use it to build big giant nests!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

